# Mindestabstand Reihenklemmen und Bauteile vom Erdboden



## DennisBerger (7 April 2009)

Hallo,
finde leider in der VDE gerade nichts.

kann mir jemand sagen, welcher Mindestabstand die erste Reihe Klemmen und die Bauteile vom Fussboden (nicht schaltschrankboden) gemessen haben müssen?

Ich meine was von 200mm bei Klemmen und 400mm bei Bauteilen wie Schütze usw mal gelesen zu haben.

Danke für Hilfe.


----------



## DennisBerger (7 April 2009)

hi
habs selber gefunden.

reihenklemmen 200mm
schütze und andere geräte die man einmstellen, warten muss usw 400mm

vde 0113 13.1 13.2


----------



## Chavare (1 Juli 2010)

Wertvolle Infos.

Ich komme mit meinem Schütz DILM12-10 (230V50HZ240V60HZ), Sicherungsautomat und Reihenklemmen (kurze Hutschiene) zu Platzproblemen. 



DennisBerger schrieb:


> hi
> habs selber gefunden.
> 
> reihenklemmen 200mm
> ...


 
Habe die Norm nicht gelesen. Aber ist das für alle Spannungen gleich zu wählen? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. :shock:


----------



## knabi (1 Juli 2010)

Chavare schrieb:


> Wertvolle Infos.
> 
> Ich komme mit meinem Schütz DILM12-10 (230V50HZ240V60HZ), Sicherungsautomat und Reihenklemmen (kurze Hutschiene) zu Platzproblemen.
> 
> ...


 
Ein Schütz + Reihenklemmen + Sicherungsautomat - das wird doch sicher kein Standverteiler, oder? Wohl eher ein Wandschrank - da gilt diese Richtlinie nicht.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## jabba (1 Juli 2010)

Hat nix mit Standverteiliern zu tun, das gilt auch für Klemmenkästen.
Die Frage wäre hier ob 60204-1 anzuwenden ist, diese ist anscheinend nicht erfüllt da kein Steuertrafo vorhanden ist.
Nur ein Schütz und Not-Aus mit Klemmen ist noch keine Steuerung nach 60204-1.


----------



## Rakete (12 Juli 2019)

ich habe mir die 60204-1 13.1 und 13.2 mal angesehen und nichts davon gefunden hinsichtlich des Abstandes...
Wir überlegen auch, wie weit die erste Klemme mindestens vom Boden Abstand haben muss (Wasser und anderes), finden aber nichts. Für Hausanschlüsse sind (nicht in dieser Norm, sondern an andereer Stelle) 300 mm angegeben, aber die hier gelesenen 200 und 400 kann ich nicht entdecken. Könnte ggf. jemand das Zitat hier setzen bzw. ein Screenshot des Textabschnitts posten? Danke


----------

